# cookin grates!!!!



## ryeguy45 (Jul 11, 2013)

has anyone ever used an old bakers rack shelves as cookin grates instead of expanded metal? also, if you have, do they work good?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

Considering I have seen folks roast a Pig on a Chain Link Fence Gate, anything that will support the meat, allow contact with smoke and not leach chemicals, can be used in a smoker...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 11, 2013)

Chain link fences that are common around here are galvanized.  Don't think that would be my choice.

Tom


----------



## frosty (Jul 11, 2013)

I have used surplus bakers racks, and they worked pretty well. One problem is that some of the light weight ones (over time) will sag and deform under heat when weight is applied. 

Don't learn like I did that a cheap rack won't prevent something from falling to the ground and ruining the day for everyone but the dog. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Generally speaking, almost anything metal can be used that has is non-reative, and has been properly cleaned.  Also, the racks don't have to be limited to metal.  Several of the sausage makers here at SMF actually use wooden dowels regularly and their results are excellent.

I have seen people cook using almost anything to act as a support mechanism.  Chop sticks, hub caps, rebar, pie pans, cardboard, pallet slats, baling wire, etc. so don't be afraid to experiment.

One of the best meals I ever ate was shish Kabobs cookedover an open fire, on wire coat hangers out in the middle of nowhere in Turkey.

There are many different kinds of racks available commercially at a restaurant supply store, resale shops, or other places. Check them out, hopefully they can fit your dimensions.

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Chain link fences that are common around here are galvanized.  Don't think that would be my choice.
> 
> Tom
> 
> [color= rgb(0, 0, 0)]  [/color]


Not my first choice either. But, I looked into this when I first was put in charge of Safety as the question of using Galvanized anything comes up every once in a while. All the info I could find and after talking to welder friends, the consensus is Zinc melts at 768.15*F so it is only affected by Welding Temps not 225-400*F found in Smokers or homemade Pig cookers. And it is only the Fumes that are dangerous, again not an issue Outdoors...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 11, 2013)

What is the "metal" called that most folks have in the larger smokers/grills or open cinder block pits?  It looks like it has diamond shaped holes in it?  We can get the metal guys around here to get it.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 11, 2013)

I found these 15"X25" cooling racks for $6 a piece to use as jerky racks. They are pretty lightweight and I probably wouldn't put a 12# packer on one but for lighter stuff I think they are fine. The heavy cooking grates are outrageously expensive.













102_1462.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 11, 2013)

those look great in there!

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> What is the "metal" called that most folks have in the larger smokers/grills or open cinder block pits?  It looks like it has diamond shaped holes in it?  We can get the metal guys around here to get it.
> 
> Kat


Expanded Metal...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 11, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not my first choice either. But, I looked into this when I first was put in charge of Safety as the question of using Galvanized anything comes up every once in a while. All the info I could find and after talking to welder friends, the consensus is Zinc melts at 768.15*F so it is only affected by Welding Temps not 225-400*F found in Smokers or homemade Pig cookers. And it is only the Fumes that are dangerous, again not an issue Outdoors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this has been an on going debate on many forums.

Not being a metallurgist, I understand that the galvanizing material is made from zinc and lead.   I read that a minute amount of zinc in the body may be safe, but not lead.  Does metal have to come to a melting point in order to emit fumes inside a cooker? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wouldn't the fumes accumulate and migrate into the product the same as smoke?

My choice would be a different material.

Tom

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Chef!  Would that work better?

Kat


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 11, 2013)

Expanded metal works great and is probably the most commonly used product for grates in grills and smokers.  A 4 x 8 sheet of 3/4 x 9 flat expanded metal here in Southeast Texas is only $46, quite cheap.  The problem is most people don't need a full sheet and by the time you find it at a big box store, you pay as much for a small piece as you do for a 4 x 8 full sheet.  It is easily cut with a 7" abrasive cut off wheel on a standard circular saw.

As far as the use of the cooling racks, I use them in my smoker for placing things on that I don't want to touch my grates or need to remove and rest without using tongs or a spatula.  Most comp cooks will use them for their chicken pieces while cooking.  Not sure how long they would hold up to anything with higher heat than a smoker though.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 11, 2013)

My 2 cents from some personal experience.

A while back I made a home made smoker which has furnace pipe attached. This pipe had a galvanized finish. During the testing phase the pipes got heated to appx 400-500 degrees.  It did give off visible gases for a couple of hours but eventually stopped.

The thing has been heated so hot for so often that any bad stuff is long gone.


----------



## spresso (Jul 11, 2013)

Hmm,  i haven`t heard that lead is used in galvanizing process.  
In fact back in the day galvanized pipes were used to replace older cast iron/lead water pipes to reduce lead issues. 
I don`t  think they use them any more but they were safe for drinking water,  they just corroded too early.
But there are different methods of galvanizing. 
I would probably not use anything made with thermal diffusion galvanizing process as a lot of chemicals are used.  But I guess I`d have no problem with hot dipped or electroplated.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting expanded metal can be pretty easy, and you can season it like you do cast iron. With flax seed oil it becomes bomb proof. I always thought these would work good.













perf_steampan.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 11, 2013






Especially if you had an old commercial steamer converted into a smoker!


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 11, 2013)

back in the day anything galvanized that was going to be used for food/water in my household or around animals or the smokers, my dad would just burn them out by sticking them on a pallet fire for awhile..lol


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 11, 2013)

SPresso said:


> Hmm, i haven`t heard that lead is used in galvanizing process.
> But I guess I`d have no problem with hot dipped or electroplated.....


Lead  is often added to the molten zinc bath to improve the fluidity of the bath (thus limiting excess zinc on the dipped product by improved drainage properties), helps prevent floating  dross, makes dross  recycling  easier and protects the kettle from uneven heat distribution from the burners.[sup][2][/sup]  Lead is either added to primary Z1 Grade Zinc or already contained in used secondary zinc.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't want this to turn into a Safety of Zinc debate...My comment was Tongue In Cheek as I was thinking, " I have seen it all and can't imagine why a Rack designed to hold food, a Bakers Rack, would be an issue..." Sorry if there was any ambiguity. It was not my intent to sanction the use of Galvanized anything in a smoker...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 11, 2013)

I for one enjoyed the open discussion. The information learned was both bountiful and reassuring.

Tom


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 11, 2013)

Yea it's all good info..we report...you decide


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2013)

Long ago we had a custom Pit, it was huge! Well to me it seemed like it at the time anyway. We used the roll around bakers racks in it. Pop loved it cause you could load it and roll 'em in. Also during a smoke it makes it easy to re-position the food because no matter how good you are there is always hot and cold spots in a large smoker. We could get 6 in the tee pee but 5 was cramped and usually never saw more than 4.

The ones were had were the old steel/SS ones, no galvanized, I mean they may have been plated but I never saw it. It didn't peel or rust. After a few smokes the wheels began to gum up alittle but a quick wash down with the steam jenny and they were good to go.

AND you have no idea how many chicken halves you can smoke at one time for a party. It was a very uniquely built pit. I asked about it the other day, my Pop now has extreme Alzheimer's and didn't even remember having it. I am sure it was a converted piece of plant equipment but it was one fine smoker.

Now my question do you have a smoker that big?


----------



## gary morris (Jul 13, 2013)

Is the '[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Expanded Metal' a single metal or an alloy?[/color]


----------



## ryeguy45 (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks everyone for your input.


----------

